# YouTube digging channels



## mytauntaunsbeat (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi all, recovering from hernia surgery so have ALOT of downtime.  Can anyone recommend any good digging channels on YouTube?  Im pretty fond of Adventure Archaeology and Digger Dave, but would like to find some more, especially if they are in PA.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Jun 29, 2020)

I enjoy Rocks Cousteau.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 30, 2020)

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> Hi all, recovering from hernia surgery so have ALOT of downtime.  Can anyone recommend any good digging channels on YouTube?  Im pretty fond of Adventure Archaeology and Digger Dave, but would like to find some more, especially if they are in PA.


Creek diggers are not bad. Not PA though.


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks a lot, ill check them out.  Watching digging is getting me motivated to get back out when im well.  This time off will help some other beat up parts of me rest and heal too, LOL, thats been the biggest factor in me not doing much digging this summer so far.  Getting old sucks!


----------



## woods_walker (Jun 30, 2020)

Cola-Coca said:


> I enjoy Rocks Cousteau.



I would recommend his channel as well, this guy puts in more work than anybody out hunting treasures. Plus the variety is nice. Bottles, marbles, arrowheads, fossils, toys, street pavers. He finds it all and gives back to his subscribers with fun giveaways! Plus he has awesome pets like squirrel man who makes an appearance on almost every video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (Jul 5, 2020)

woods_walker said:


> I would recommend his channel as well, this guy puts in more work than anybody out hunting treasures. Plus the variety is nice. Bottles, marbles, arrowheads, fossils, toys, street pavers. He finds it all and gives back to his subscribers with fun giveaways! Plus he has awesome pets like squirrel man who makes an appearance on almost every video.


I like his channel, i agree he does seem to put alot of work into it and he keeps anything that might be cool even if its not real valuable


----------



## Drift (Aug 25, 2020)

I've seen every episode of Brandon's Adventure Archaeology and Digger Dave Beeler/Pontil Paul/Shovelin' Shelley's channels, they're at the top of my list, too. Also right up there and not mentioned yet, Southern Searchers/NC Bottles puts in as much work as anybody else does. I also really enjoy Douglas County Diggers and SE/SW Ohio Digger.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (May 17, 2021)

Certainly not PA, but I find Adventurous4life pretty interesting. In fact, he just posted a video.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (May 17, 2021)

Outside of what's mentioned, I watch Southeast Ohio Digger, WyldKyle, and this channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1bgACxXhREb3mEqk1uX2DQ/videos


----------



## Dewfus (May 17, 2021)

Torringtontg25 said:


> Outside of what's mentioned, I watch Southeast Ohio Digger, WyldKyle, and this channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1bgACxXhREb3mEqk1uX2DQ/videos


 I watch southeast Ohio digger as well !!!! And I'm an active glass and ask member of Adventure Archeology  for a year now,l.he's so down to earth and always replies to my  emails . I won the bromo seltzer shot glass a few months ago!


----------

